# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-02: Grace Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-02! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Thursday, 28 February 2013*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 13-03 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-02:










*Table of Contents*

Romero's Own - Flames from Heaven

Adrian - Though it Costs Me Everything

Sangus Bane - Grace of Purpose

Bloody Mary - A Princess's Steed

Jonileth - Musings of an Inquisitor

Mossy Toes - Cavern Dialogues

Liliedhe - The Mother's Grace​


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

1st - Bloody Mary - 3 points
(It's the unicorn getting high off a virgin that got me. Remind me never to visit your mind, it sounds like a weird place)

2nd - Mossy Toes - 2 points
(Really nice story, would love to see the longer piece it is a part of)

3rd - Sangus Bane- 1 point
(A nice solid story for the first time I have seen you enter


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

And here are my votes:

1) Romero's Own - Flames from Heaven, 3 pts (very nice, has quite a dreamlike quality).
2) Bloody Mary - A Princess's Steed, 2 pts (What an amusing explanation for the virgin fetish of unicorns  )
3) Jonileth - Musings of an Inquisitor, 1 pt (creepy. Really creepy).


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

@Romero's Own: Erm. Well... Yes. Don't visit my mind. It's a bad, bad idea. 

1. Romero's Own - Flames from Heaven - 3pts
2. Liliedhe - The Mother's Grace - 2pts
3. Jonileth - Musings of an Inquisitor - 1pt


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

1.romero's own flames from heaven
2.jonileth musings of an inquisitor
3.sangus bane grace of purpose


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

1.Romero's Own- flames from heaven

2. Mossy Toes- Cavern Dialogues 

3. Jonileth- musings of an inquisitor


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette (Jun 26, 2012)

1. Romero's Own- 3pts
Great story, though a bit vague. Which did add to the mood.

2. Sangus Bane- 2pts
Characters which you used before, though now from a different perspective, I like that.

3. Jonileth- 1pt
Loved the characters!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st Place: Liliedhe, The Mother's Grace, 3 pts
2nd Place: Bloody Mary, A Princess's Steed, 2 pts
3rd Place: Romero's Own, Flames from Heaven, 1 pt


*Adrian*, Though it costs me everything: This is an interesting concept. However I found the paragraphs were a touch broken up which interfered with the flow.

*Bloody Mary*, A Princess's Steed: The repeating build-up was well executed and the twist in the end is amusing.

*jonileth*, Musings of an Inquisitor: The diary quote set-up the characters very well. However, the language seemed a little stilted.

*Liliedhe*, The Mother's Grace: Good use of sparse details to make this tribe unique from other fantasy tribes. A subtle evocation of real emotion.

*Mossy Toes*, Cavern Dialogues: The ending was great. The protagonist seemed flat, probably because their development happens in the larger work. There was also a touch of distracting alliteration: "...massive, muscular man...."

*Romero's Own*, Flames from Heaven: The structure fitted the formal thought patterns of the protagonsit very well.

*Sangus Bane*, Grace of Purpose: The dialogue did not flow and the story seemed to end without any resolution. There was also an anomaly in the description: the ship is described as having never "endured any substantial damage" then later as being "scarred horribly on many occasions", which - while technically possible - seemed contradictory.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

1. Liliedhe - The Mother's Grace
2. Mossy Toes - Cavern Dialogues
3. Bloody Mary - A Princess's Steed


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> *Sangus Bane*, Grace of Purpose: The dialogue did not flow and the story seemed to end without any resolution. There was also an anomaly in the description: the ship is described as having never "endured any substantial damage" then later as being "scarred horribly on many occasions", which - while technically possible - seemed contradictory.


I know what you mean.

I meant to say that the ship had scars on the outside, but the inner compartments of the ship had neer been breached, engines had never been destroyed and the armory never breached, etc.

Well spotted though, and thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sangus Bane said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I meant to say that the ship had scars on the outside, but the inner compartments of the ship had neer been breached, engines had never been destroyed and the armory never breached, etc.
> 
> Well spotted though, and thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it.


I do not think it would have been an issue in a longer work; however, in a 1000 words you do not have time to regain reader momentum if they stop to think.


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1. Bloody Mary - A Princess's Steed (Virgins are unicorn catnip! I have to remember that. And do you read Dr. McNinja?)
2. Liliedhe - The Mother's Grace (I like those characters, even if I've seen them before)
3. Jonileth - Musings of an Inquisitor (is this intended to be that kind of creepy, or is it just me seeing things?)


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*My Votes*

1st - Liliedhe - The Mother's Grace

*2nd - Romero's Own*, Flames from Heaven:

3rd - Bloody Mary - A Princess's Steed

I really enjoyed these.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And the results are in!

*3rd Place* - 9 points - Bloody Mary's _A Princess's Steed_

*2nd Place* - 11 points - Liliedhe's _The Mother's Grace_

And with the crushing victory:

*1st Place* - 18 points - Romero's Own's _Flames from Heaven_

Thanks to everyone who participated! Next month's thread should be up shortly...


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats to Romero . Awesome story you wrote this month.

And thanks to everyone who voted for me.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Lilidhe, that means a lot coming from you.

Thanks also to all those who voted for me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done all.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well done romero


----------

